

Oldie but goodie: same color illusion - RiderOfGiraffes
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap070717.html

======
jacquesm
Nice one! It's really a good one because when you're looking at the first
image you go 'no way!'.

Nitpick, it should have been 'same shade', not same colour, they're both gray
anyway.

~~~
zacharydanger
According to colorzilla, they're both #787878.

~~~
jacquesm
Yes, they're absolutely the same. I had to go to and use the gimp to convince
myself.

